# Cabin fever seedbank anyone try it?



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 15, 2014)

I know we got a lot of satori fans in hear and Freak does a cross called Satori haze that looks awesome as well as many others.

Anyone grow this gear? 
It's sold out all over the net


----------



## umbra (Dec 15, 2014)

I have some of Freaks work. I've grown blue geez and the indica mix. I like how he breeds


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 15, 2014)

Does he always take someone else's strains, cross them and then give them a new name?  Umbra--what does he do different with breeding than other breeders?

What kind of Haze is it?  I have a hard time believing that crossing Satori with a Haze is going to result in a better strain than just pure Satori...


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 15, 2014)

Isn't that what all breeders do? He grows strains that other breeders don't .  So you have a hard time believing that crossing a satori with an awesome male wouldn't produce something awesome. 

If breeders had your attitude we would not have the awesome strains we have today.


----------



## umbra (Dec 15, 2014)

I think with all good breeders its about the parent selection. What sets Freak apart is his choice of breeding phenol's. His ideas about how to improve a strain may or may not be your cup of tea. This is why there is more than 1 breeder and more than 1 strain to choose from.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 15, 2014)

Exactly umbra . I just thought I'd mention it hear cause we have a lot of satori fans


----------



## umbra (Dec 15, 2014)

I agree. I think the right haze would add to it, not detract from it


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 15, 2014)

i would like to offer my services to judge that very cross! I agree with THG of course and have always thought that crossing a satori is blasphemy. But your point is well taken that is how some great strains have been found.  I like haze a lot. I have never grown it as I think I might not like it as well, seems to get rather large and sativaish all over the place.

One of the thing I like about Satori over some other up type of pot is the finish...it is a smooth finish.  When smoking Cookies which is very up, i tend to crash and need a nap.
There is just a whole lot to like about satori and her ease of growing.

I love this place.  Umbra, i would love to hear what you learned or what you liked best about the festival you went to.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks Umbra.  It is hard to know what sets breeders apart if you are not familiar with their gear.  For instance, I know a lot of people like subcool's gear, but I have a problem with any breeder thinks that a certain percentage of hermies is okay.  While I may not be interested in growing out a Satori cross myself, I am always looking for new breeders that have something special to add to the strain pool.

Stank--my statement and question was not meant to be derogatory.  Some breeders cross land race strains and more generic strains.


----------



## umbra (Dec 16, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> i would like to offer my services to judge that very cross! I agree with THG of course and have always thought that crossing a satori is blasphemy. But your point is well taken that is how some great strains have been found. I like haze a lot. I have never grown it as I think I might not like it as well, seems to get rather large and sativaish all over the place.
> 
> One of the thing I like about Satori over some other up type of pot is the finish...it is a smooth finish. When smoking Cookies which is very up, i tend to crash and need a nap.
> There is just a whole lot to like about satori and her ease of growing.
> ...


 I would say that from the breeders I spoke with, there are 2 schools of thought. 1 is about preservation. Multiple generations of pure strains that breed true. The 2nd is polyhybrid x polyhybrid theory looking for special mom to run clones from. Breeding true is meaningless. I liked openly discussing breeding ideas from professional breeders on a 1 to 1 basis. I liked the idea of a festival for smoking pot. I liked the people I met and this dog named Scotty.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 19, 2014)

Too bad freak won't respond to emails  His gear is sold out all over.
I wish I could find a small breeder to test out his gear for him 

I wanted to grow it but can't get my hands on it


----------



## umbra (Dec 19, 2014)

Freak doesn't really do that. Since his son died he doesn't interact much his customers.


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 19, 2014)

I got both the Mandela satori and cabin fevers satori haze. Like umbra stated, seemed the haze might theoretically compliment the satori. But growing and sampling will truly tell.

I have had the chance to discuss with many top breeders, why they chose to breed what they do I have gotten a lot of interesting ideas, and reasons. There seem to be a few factions that people really stand or believe in. Dj short was an incredible interaction, his breeding of the blueberry is one that I will be sure to follow. TGAs innovative breeding techniques are outside of the box, and don't always workout , but just the effort to do it differently and collaboratively is to be appreciated, But also like trying to find calm in chaos

As I embark on my journey with Mary, I do try things differently, but do understand some fundamentals can not be changed( as we seen others already try and fail). I always reach out to my communities for feedback.
 As I look to try to breed, I will always respect the parent breeders wishes with their strains, as well as give credit where credit is do. The people before did extremely arduous work to provide me with their very best and for that I thank them.


----------



## yooper420 (Dec 19, 2014)

Have grown a Cabin Fever strain called Forest Fire once before, still have some seeds. Don`t recall any problems. Seeds came from a dispensary.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks for sharing lyfespan . What is the cross that you have been working on?

Yooper420 I take it that it wasn't anything special as you don't seem to thrilled about it lol. 
That's one of the strains I was looking for. It's sold out now.


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 19, 2014)

000StankDank000 said:


> Thanks for sharing lyfespan . What is the cross that you have been working on?
> 
> Yooper420 I take it that it wasn't anything special as you don't seem to thrilled about it lol.
> That's one of the strains I was looking for. It's sold out now.



NP, I have yet to cross anything yet, I have been pheno hunting thru some black domina that I have been working with. I do have pollen from a friends project that could be used for a possible collaboration.


----------

